# More ASIA!!!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

This is how she sleeps...she wiggles her way into her snuggle sack then rolls over on her back. It's pretty cute 










Practicing being fluffy!










First collar (its a tiny rolled leather one that won't damage her fur...I think she is too exotic looking for pink, so she got yellow)










She loooves to play.










And nom...










I tried to get her to be still for a picture...who was I kidding?










Sooo cute, at least I think so, but, I might be biased.










Profile shot











Still not happy with being still!










Meltdown from staying still lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

There is just way to much cuteness here for one post! I am so in love with her!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is sooooooooooo sweet! Love her little shirt too. hehe Adorable! Loving her fluff SO SO much!! You must be having a blast with her!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Adorable, adorable, adorable...what a hoot she is! I love Asia's photos..


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Yellow is definitely a very flattering colour on her! You should also get a cute little orange flower to clip into her hair, she would look like a little hawaiian beach bum! ^_^


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG Kristi she is so darn cute! My hubby just saw the pics and said if we can find one that looks like her (cute & fluffy & adorable) he'd let me get another chi lol. She's so stinking cute! She looks like she has an amazing adorable personality to boot.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes soooo stinkin cute! Love that collar on her. Leo sleeps just the same way in his cuddle cup, too funny!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG! SO CUTE! I just can't get over her fluff! Where did you get that shirt from?! I need it for Rox!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my word!! Precious and just beautiful! She looks like quite a character!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> OMG! SO CUTE! I just can't get over her fluff! Where did you get that shirt from?! I need it for Rox!


I got it off of e-bay, it's the teacup size, she's 1.7 lbs...it won't fit much past 2 lbs I don't think...

Blue Dog Sweat-Shirt Fashion Hoodie TC XXS XS S S/M M L TC - eBay (item 270665699506 end time Feb-15-11 17:04:42 PST)


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm smitten already :]


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is so fluffy!!! I love her. Where'd you get your collar? I got a crappy LuLu pink hearts one from Wal-Mart and I hate it so I don't have her wear it. That looks nice and pretty comfy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It's an auburn rolled leather collar, the smallest size, I got it off of ebay too...they are sorta pricey at $20 a piece, and really only LC pups need the rolled leather ones. My "favorite" collars that are $20 and last forever, for my SC pups, are these: Signature Leather Crystal Dog Collars

On e-bay you can find lots of cute little collars too. The Lupine ones last forever, and are guaranteed, even if your pup chews them up.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I wanna hug that ball of cotton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :foxes15:
Fluffernutter you are beautiful :daisy: !


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

She really is the fluffiest thing. I love her color and fur and just everything!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I soooooooooooooooo want to SNUGGLE her!! She's soooo sweet looking! Gosh could she be any fluffier and puffy!! OMG She's too too cute!!!!


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't handle all the cuteness.... Makes me want a fluffy one :lol: She is stunning


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she has the most gorgeous little face


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

brilliant photos! she is stunning! xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! She is just the cutest thing ever!! I just love her! She doesnt look funny with her ears up


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She reminds me so much of my Oreo as a puppy. Asia is gorgeous and now I want another LC lol. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG! She is sooo cute and fluffy!!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

WAY too cute!!! :love2:
Where did you get that snuggle sack at? I love it.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww bless her, shes so sweet! darcy always sleeps on his back, he hardly ever sleeps any other way!

Shes adorable hun, your so lucky! xx


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

No, you're not biased...she is supremely cute! I love her! Keep the pix coming, please.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

She is soo cute, she looks like a little Teddy bear


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to see more video of Asia!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG I love her :daisy:

She's is so beautiful and looks like quite the little personality!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Too much cuteness to handle. She is just adorable!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is such a cutie...and full of spunk too!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I was going to go through and respond to each post but I'm about to fall asleep, I just wanted to say thank you  Of course I am biased but I do think she is pretty neat.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is so cute.I just love her.She is soooo fluffy.


----------



## BethanyC (Jan 19, 2011)

AH! Sooooooo cute!!! Love the yellow collar too!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you for these pics of asia your pics are good quility and shes a doll


----------

